# Corns, callous's and warts



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Corns, callous's, warts.........

The "Compound W" type liquid is effective but too expensive for that little bottle.

What else works for those stubborn areas of built up unwanted "tissue"?

Seems to me I may have heard something about taping an aspirin over them?
Could be uncomfortable on the ball of the foot.......


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Any ideas?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Dang... I typed out a HUGE reply and it never appeared. 

Calluses can be 'sanded' with emery boards or similar methods, use a good foot lotion to help prevent them. But a callus only forms where there is rubbing or abrasion or pressure, so it's forming to protect the flesh. Figuring out why it's forming and dealing with that is usually a better method when possible. If it's a pressure callus like on the heels or ball of the foot, then you can only try to keep your feet moisturized and keep any forming calluses rubbed down.

Corns are slightly different but tend to form for the same reason. You can remove them the same way, scraping them bit by bit, using foot lotions to keep them hydrated and best to prevent them from forming in the first place.
Corns can form when there's a moist spot between skin too, so keep your feet clean and DRY, make sure your shoes fit well.

Warts are completely different and are caused by a type of virus. You can use the freeze-off stuff, or I was told that putting duct tape over the wart will cause it to disappear or fall off(I forget which). Put the tape on and leave it, as far as I remember. Don't try to cut a wart off, since you'll probably not get the "root" section and it will simply grow back, possibly getting infection from the open wound too. 

Not a Doc, so take it all with a grain of salt.

(and taping a aspirin is mostly a joke.. like taping a aspirin to your head if you have a headache, as far as I know).


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Corn wants a different shoe. Grind off the top callous and you will see the inner corn. It can be trimmed carefully with nail trimmer corner. It will leave a mini volcano. It will only be solved with a different shoe. All the pads and different socks in the world only delay it reappearing.

Callous wants to be soaked and then scuffed with a pumice. The blue handled Dr Scholls works great, but don't grind into the soft meat... Couple smaller grinds works better.

Warts need that OTC stuff.

I soak for an hour while I read something and yes it is antsy. But works better.

Not sure I ever want to cook a turkey in that half of a roaster pan again, but it fits my hooves.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wolfy-hound said:


> (and taping a aspirin is mostly a joke.. like taping a aspirin to your head if you have a headache, as far as I know).


Hmmmm ---- I don't think it's a total joke.

Now, using an aspirin between the knees for birth control ------ that's a joke.

But, Aspirin and Compound W and corn removal medicine all contain *Salicylic acid, so there may be something to the idea of taping an aspirin over the offending area.*


----------

